# Pinquinto Beans



## Constance (Nov 3, 2008)

My husband heard about these beans, only grown in the Santa Maria Valley in California, from his uncle who lives in Filmore. He found them online, and ordered a lb. They are a small, round brown bean, and the taste is not unlike a crowder pea...very hearty and meaty.

Kim cooked the beans yesterday, using the seasoning packet that came with them (just a basic southwest seasoning), a chopped onion and a meaty ham bone. They were great! If you ever run across Pinquinto Beans, I suggest you give them a try.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 3, 2008)

Constance said:


> My husband heard about these beans, only grown in the Santa Maria Valley in California, from his uncle who lives in Filmore. He found them online, and ordered a lb. They are a small, round brown bean, and the taste is not unlike a crowder pea...very hearty and meaty.
> 
> Kim cooked the beans yesterday, using the seasoning packet that came with them (just a basic southwest seasoning), a chopped onion and a meaty ham bone. They were great! If you ever run across Pinquinto Beans, I suggest you give them a try.


 

I am in Paso Robles, an hour north of santa maria, and I haven't seen these beans anywhere. I am a big fan of bean dishes though and I am planning on trying them now! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 3, 2008)

Lets get some seed and plant them Miss Connie....If I can keep the deer out of them until they mature...


----------



## babetoo (Nov 3, 2008)

i have used these successfully in chili. have eaten many times at santa maria bbqs


----------



## Constance (Nov 4, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Lets get some seed and plant them Miss Connie....If I can keep the deer out of them until they mature...



I wonder if you could plant the dried beans as they come in the package? As for the deer, human hair will help keep them out, so save your hair clippings or ask your barber for the sweepings off the floor.


----------

